# Food Banks in Spain?



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos,

Hubs and I have some non-perishables we are desperately wanting to donate but I have no clue where to start. The only time I've seen even a donation bin was around Christmas in Carrefour a few years ago in Fuengirola. 

Any advice in the right direction would be much appreciated  


Muchas gracias por adelantado!

- Cay


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cay said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> Hubs and I have some non-perishables we are desperately wanting to donate but I have no clue where to start. The only time I've seen even a donation bin was around Christmas in Carrefour a few years ago in Fuengirola.
> 
> ...


My town has a permanent food bank based in a former shop, I would guess most larger towns have something similar. You could try contacting this organisation to find the one nearest to you:-

Cómo ayudamos | Bancosol

I have to admit, at one time I regularly went out and bought bagfulls of non-perishable groceries and took them in as donations. Having seen people in the queue for distribution of the goods who we knew to be drug dealers and probably pulling in more money than we had to live on at the time, I gave it up.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is another site which might be helpful:-

Federación Española de Bancos de Alimentos


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> My town has a permanent food bank based in a former shop, I would guess most larger towns have something similar. You could try contacting this organisation to find the one nearest to you:-
> 
> Cómo ayudamos | Bancosol
> 
> I have to admit, at one time I regularly went out and bought bagfulls of non-perishable groceries and took them in as donations. Having seen people in the queue for distribution of the goods who we knew to be drug dealers and probably pulling in more money than we had to live on at the time, I gave it up.


Mine does too. One run by the red cross / cruz roja, and the other by Cáritas, which is allied to the catholic church


----------

